# best way to lower ammonia and nitrates when first starting new tank



## FMXPimp2005 (Apr 23, 2006)

hey! i am setting up a 55 gallon tank and i am fairly new to the saltwater scene. my ph is good. s.g. is 1.021 which is good. my nitrites are good. the ammonia and the nitrates are high. i don't have fish in the tank yet or anything else but sand and the water, filter, powerhead, and so on. what is the best way to lower the nitrates and ammonia?? 15-20% water change is what i am probably going to do. let me know! thanks!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is a item called bio-spira on the market that will cycle a tank. http://www.marineland.com/science/biospira/biospira_testimonial.asp This is the only item on the market that I would use and believe that does what it claims. 

Beyond that water changes are the only way to control ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite spikes.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

water changes are the cheapest way to keep the nitrates and amonia in check


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best way is to have a fully planted tank


----------



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

You could get a sponge squeezing into a bag from a lfs ( not like petsmart ) and put that into your filter with your fish. It should cycle your tank very fast. Last time i did that i had a reading of 0 ammonia 0 nitrites and a few nitrates in just a few days after doing that. And its stayed that way for a few months now so im sure it works.


----------



## brondie (Jun 6, 2006)

Am very new to keeping fish so apologies if I sound like a dummy....but what is sponge squeezing? Where does one get it from and how is it used?
Thanks..........


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am not sure what he means either so dont feel bad. 

I dont know if he means getting the store to give you filter media from their tank. (Which would work if the tank is established)

Or just taking a small amount of water from a established tank and moving it to your tank. (Probably not a secure/good solution)

Either way I would avoid taking things from a pet store aquarium. They have a high turnover of stressed fish and stressed fish tend to carry many diseases that can hurt or kill fish in your tank. In addition if your tank is cycling your fish are already stressed and their immune systems will be weak.


----------

